# where can i get one of these tanks??



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

hi 

i was wondering if anyone has one of these for sale or knows where to get them from? 

thanks









sorry about the large pic:blush:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

If you go to the Meades family webpage you will see how they built it and follow their instructions.Simple.
Locusts

How I found out was right click on the picture, check out 'properties' and it tells you where the picture comes from.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol, i know where the pic came from, i copied it from their website...i wanted to know where to get the tank...they brought theres from a local school....they dont have any of these in the schools round here..


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

You'd have to find a laboratory supplies that stocks them, the one I knew of that did stock them doesn't any more and when they did they were stupidly expensive anyway.
Personally I breed locusts in an 18x10x10" fish tank with one of those metal clearseal lids, heat & light are from a standard 40watt bulb on from 9am to 9pm. Put a delicup of damp play sand in and feed lots of fresh greens.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

ok thanks for your help..

urm i dont suppose any suppliers of livefood that are members on here will be able to give me some info on how they breed a vast amount??

you can pm me if you prefer 
thanks


----------



## Howmany (May 31, 2008)

pet shop


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

Howmany said:


> pet shop


no you cant get these in pet shops....well not near me anyways....what pet shop have you seen them in???


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

ANT said:


> hi
> 
> i was wondering if anyone has one of these for sale or knows where to get them from?
> 
> ...


I would say my dad, but he got the only one going! :Na_Na_Na_Na: It's not identical to this, but very similar! Told you an horticulture research centre is the place to look! You just gotta get someone on the inside to look for you! :whistling2: I got some fly breeding set ups too which now have cricks and curly wings in!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol  yh...i dont have anyone on the inside! lol 

does your dad use his to breed locusts?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

He did at work! I've taken it now because I want to breed the little critters!  If he comes across another I'll let you know, but the one I have was 'his', so it'll be hard to find another. I could get you some fly breeding stuff, but they're just metal poles, with fly netting around them! I just didn't want to buy all the stuff!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol..yh that would be great if you could get hold of another one..even though it seem impossible to find them 
post pics of your cage all set up 

: victory:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

It's in the process of being cleaned! It's very dirty and hasn't been used in a while so it's pretty nasty! I'll get some on here eventually! They seem to be doing pretty well in the fly net one I'm currently using, but it'll be great when I transfer them across!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol...sorry to be a pain...have you got any pics of the fly setup thingys?? and have the locusts successfully bred?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

It sits on top of a tropical fish tank to keep it warm, and the natural sunlight really helps. Its on top of the plastic tray so all the waste just falls through. A little bit always stays in the net, but when it dries it falls out if you move it around!

They sure have! The faunarium at the bottom has my locusts in it. I've only had 8 of my own immerge so far, but I'm getting there. I have a few more locusts maturing that need to be moved to the fly mesh cage, so hopefully I'll get some more soon!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol, thanks for that  looks great, i think i might give breeding them another go! 
thanks again : victory:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

No worries! Good luck!


----------

